# Making brilliant americanos with nespresso?! help...



## mattcurrall

Hi all,

I have a Nespresso Pixie and bought it on recommendation of its 'coffee shop' professional taste. I just cant seem to make a classic americano of approx 200ml in a normal size mug without the drink tasting watery and weak. Has anybody else mastered the art of making a great americano with a nespresso machine? If so, what pod are you using and what is your methodology?

For reference, my method currently is pour a 110ml fortissio lungo shot top up with water and a dash of milk = not great result...

Thanks in advance for your help!

Matt


----------



## WobblyGoblin

I've used a Nespresso machine and I find the same - a reasonable size americano is fairly weak.

A significant issue is that the capsules contain 5-6g of coffee. In comparison a single espresso shot is brewed from 7-8g and an americano often uses a double which comes from 14-16g. Put simply, the Nespresso capsules have less coffee so will always be weaker.

I would also assume that, since an espresso is brewed under greater pressure, more is extracted from the grinds in any case.

From my experience there are three things you can do.

1) I found that tapping and shaking the capsules seemed to help prevent early blonding. I think that sometimes the grinds aren't even in the capsule and you don't get the most out of it. Not scientifically tested but seemed to work for me.

2) Don't keep the water flowing after the coffee has gone blond/clear. The flavour is improved by topping up with fresh water after pouring the shot.

3) Seems obvious, but make a smaller americano or use 2 capsules.

Hope that's helpful.


----------



## rodabod

Be careful how much water you pass through the capsule. It varies capsule to capsule, but stop the pour when it looks slightly light/watery.

I prefer the purple capsule, "Arpeggio" IIRC.

Also, flush a shot of water through the unit just before fitting the capsule and brewing. That gets the water up to temp, as well as the plasticy brew group.

A capsule only makes a single shot. That's a small americano!


----------



## rodabod

I may try it. It's difficult working through all of the marketing bollocks to find what you want. Their guide to drink volume for each capsule is laughable.

Also, their "single origins" are blended.


----------

